# Hemophilia



## Hunter (8 Nov 2005)

I was wondering if anyone here can tell me what the CF policy is regarding hemophilia, specifically whether or not people with hemophilia can join, and what would happen in the case of a member who discovers they are hemophiliac.

Thanks.


----------



## medicineman (8 Nov 2005)

Here's the CFP 154 excerpt on bleeding disorders - pretty wishy washy I know.

Bleeding Disorders / Therapeutic Anti-coagulation a. Some bleeding disorders, either acquired or congenital, can be so severe as to be incapacitating and others so mild that manifestations are only apparent following trauma or surgery. As a general rule, the more severe conditions are often of a therapeutic concern, whereas the milder cases are of a diagnostic concern. Many bleeding disorders, however, lie somewhere between these two extremes. b. As with anemias, some bleeding diatheses are secondary or associated with underlying diseases such as chronic liver disease, acute infections or malignancies etc., which may impose employment restrictions of their own. Ch 1995 1
A-MD-154-000/FP-000 ANNEX G c. Whatever the cause for the bleeding diathesis, the member is at risk for serious complications from even minor blunt or penetrating trauma; intracranial, retroperitoneal or intra-abdominal hemorrhage is a real possibility and may not be easily controllable even with prompt emergency treatment. d. There are many activities in the military environment which must be avoided by a member with a bleeding disorder, e.g. hand-to-hand combat, contact sports and even the routine activities of ship life if the seas are high. Other considerations include: ! what level and frequency of medical care follow-up is needed? ! what treatment is required? Coagulation factor concentrates or oral anticoagulants (warfarin)? ! what laboratory testing is needed to monitor the course of the disease or the response to treatment? ! is the bleeding diathesis a temporary, self-limited condition requiring only temporary employment limitations or is it a more chronic and life-long concern?

MM


----------



## Armymedic (8 Nov 2005)

Translation:

You will be givn a permanent catagory and dependant upon D Med Pol decision, released from the CF.

If you have it before you apply...I don't think you'll get in.


----------



## Hunter (9 Nov 2005)

Thanks for the answers guys.  Fortunately I wasn't posting about myself.  I have a friend who is very interested in joining the reserves, but he he was under the impression that his condition would prevent him from getting in.  I told him he should go down to the recruiting office ask - it wouldn't hurt to hear what the recruiters have to say about it.


----------



## acosell (15 Jul 2009)

Hello and sorry for the necropost, but this was the only relevant search result I found.

Recently I have been looking into joining the forces. I have a very mild case of Hemophilia A. My base level is 15%.

Am I reading this correctly that because of my hemophilia I cannot join the forces, regardless of the mild nature of my disease?


----------



## Doom (15 Jul 2009)

medicineman said:
			
		

> Here's the CFP 154 excerpt on bleeding disorders - pretty wishy washy I know.
> 
> Bleeding Disorders / Therapeutic Anti-coagulation a. Some bleeding disorders, either acquired or congenital, can be so severe as to be incapacitating and others so mild that manifestations are only apparent following trauma or surgery. As a general rule, the more severe conditions are often of a therapeutic concern, whereas the milder cases are of a diagnostic concern. Many bleeding disorders, however, lie somewhere between these two extremes. b. As with anemias, some bleeding diatheses are secondary or associated with underlying diseases such as chronic liver disease, acute infections or malignancies etc., which may impose employment restrictions of their own. Ch 1995 1
> A-MD-154-000/FP-000 ANNEX G c. Whatever the cause for the bleeding diathesis, the member is at risk for serious complications from even minor blunt or penetrating trauma; intracranial, retroperitoneal or intra-abdominal hemorrhage is a real possibility and may not be easily controllable even with prompt emergency treatment. d. There are many activities in the military environment which must be avoided by a member with a bleeding disorder, e.g. hand-to-hand combat, contact sports and even the routine activities of ship life if the seas are high. Other considerations include: ! what level and frequency of medical care follow-up is needed? ! what treatment is required? Coagulation factor concentrates or oral anticoagulants (warfarin)? ! what laboratory testing is needed to monitor the course of the disease or the response to treatment? ! is the bleeding diathesis a temporary, self-limited condition requiring only temporary employment limitations or is it a more chronic and life-long concern?
> ...





> Insert Quote
> Hello and sorry for the necropost, but this was the only relevant search result I found.
> 
> Recently I have been looking into joining the forces. I have a very mild case of Hemophilia A. My base level is 15%.
> ...



Medicine man said it already. and I believe it jumps into the UoS so odds are, maybe against you. Try asking the recruiters your next best bet.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (15 Jul 2009)

Read response #3. Go to the Recruiting Center and explain your condition to them. They are the only ones that can answer your question. They are not 'your next best bet', they are your only bet.

Locked

Milnet.ca Staff


----------

